# June Pen Box Group Buy - CLOSED



## Monty (Jun 12, 2006)

*<h2>UPDATE 7/10/06</h2> *
Got everything sorted and boxed over the weekend and all but 2 (you've been contacted by email) will be in the mail today.


*<h2>UPDATE 7/07/06</h2> *
The boxes arrived today. I haven't checked the order yet, so assuming everything was shipped correctly this time, I'll be packing the orders this weekend and will have them ready for mailing on Monday.




*<h2>UPDATE 6/25/06</h2> *
The pen box buy is now closed. However I will have a few extras on some of the boxes since I need to order in certain quantities. When I get all the figures together, I'll post how may extras are available in a new post. 

*<h2>UPDATE 6/23/06</h2> *

Since we didn't come close to the 250 box minimum for the leatherette box, I've removed it from the buy. If you ordered them and did not get an email from me, let me know if you want a refund or want to order a different box.


*<h2>UPDATE 6/22/06</h2> *
Here's an update on box orders as of this post:

Single cardboard â€“ 401
Double inserts â€“ 70
Sleeves â€“ 245
Single metal/gold trim â€“ 45
Double metal/gold trim â€“ 24
Single metal/plain â€“ 49
Double metal/plain - 5
Sleeves â€“ 75
Leatherette box â€“ 62
4X4 pouch black â€“ 1 lot of 25
4X5 pouch burgundy â€“ 1 lot of 25
Pen pouches â€“ 470

About 200 of the leatherette boxes need still to be ordered so I can make the minimum. If we don't get there by tomorrow night, I'll cancel them. This will give me time to contact those that have ordered the leatherette boxes to see if they want a refund or to order orther boxes. 
I have to place the order with Novel Box on Monday. They are closing for vacation from July 1-9.

*******************************************************************************************************
*<h2>UPDATE 6/19/06</h2> *
Hereâ€™s what has been ordered for the pen box buy so far:
Single cardboard â€“ 370
Double inserts â€“ 40
Sleeves â€“ 215
Single metal/gold trim â€“ 35
Double metal/gold trim â€“ 24
Single metal/plain â€“ 14
Sleeves â€“ 25
Leatherette box â€“ 52
4X4 pouch black â€“ 1 lot of 25
4X5 pouch burgundy â€“ 1 lot of 25
Pen pouches â€“ 370

As you can see, we still need to order 200 more of the Leatherette boxes to make the minimum order for these. 
Iâ€™m still planning on closing this buy Sunday night, so if you need boxes, there is still time to place your order.
Also, if you placed an order and did not get a confirmation email from me, let me know.

************************************************************************
OK, I've got the web page set up for the pen box buy set up here:
http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html
I'll be ordering the cardboard boxes same as before, metal boxes with a velour like covering, a leatherette box, and 4X5 velour pouches. I will not be ordering the jewerly tags. I found them cheaper here:
http://www.pjtss.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWCATS&Category=54
You get 1000 for $4.49 and there is no minimum order.

If you indicated in the earlier post that you wanted some boxes, please go to the link and place your order as I will not be keeping tabs on the  earlier post.

I'll leave this buy open till Sunday June 25 at 6PM central time.

edit: edit: If you do not get a confirmation email from me within 24 hours after placing your order, please email or PM me.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 12, 2006)

Thanks for that jewelry tag link; I was looking for something like those!


----------



## Daniel (Jun 13, 2006)

Mannie,
I had to scrape the bottom of the piggy bank, but I placed a small order. Also thanks for the leg work on the tags. I shmoozed my sweetheart into buying me a selection of them. shouldn't have need for them again for a long time.


----------



## Monty (Jun 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Daniel_
> <br />
> Also thanks for the leg work on the tags. I shmoozed my sweetheart into buying me a selection of them. shouldn't have need for them again for a long time.


LOML found that link for me.


----------



## JimGo (Jun 19, 2006)

Mannie,
If you don't get the minimum order on the leatherette, let me know and I'll just change my order to include some of the other style boxes and/or pouches, rather than you having to send back the money.


----------



## ashaw (Jun 20, 2006)

Mannie
Tried to access you web site.  I was unable to? will try later today,  I hoping to in on the group buy.


----------



## Monty (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ashaw_
> <br />Mannie
> Tried to access you web site.  I was unable to? will try later today,  I hoping to in on the group buy.



You can't access the Group Buy from the my web site, it's a seperate page. You can access the buy directly from http://www.woodenwonderstx.com/GroupBuy.html


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 11, 2006)

Mannie,
My boxes showed up today in perfect condition once again!
Thanks for all your hard work on this buy.[]


----------



## Monty (Jul 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ron Mc_
> <br />Mannie,
> My boxes showed up today in perfect condition once again!
> Thanks for all your hard work on this buy.[]


Now that's what I call fast delievery by the USPS. LOML just took them to the PO yesterday.


----------



## Ron Mc (Jul 11, 2006)

It was a very fast pony![]


----------



## ashaw (Jul 14, 2006)

Mannie

Got back from Pittsburgh today.  My wife Told me yesterday that I received a box in the mail.  The boxes look great thanks for your effort.  
Alan


----------



## jssmith3 (Jul 14, 2006)

Hi Mannie, got my boxes & inserts yesterday, thanks again for everything.
Janet []


----------



## ncseeker (Jul 14, 2006)

Mannie, got mine !!  Thanks for doing this !!


----------



## Jerryconn (Jul 14, 2006)

Mannie,
My pen box order was waiting for me yesterday when I got home.  Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## clewless (Jul 14, 2006)

Me too!  Thanks again.


----------



## JimGo (Jul 14, 2006)

Same here!  Thanks Mannie!


----------

